# Ygrr



## Nogobitak#2 (Oct 28, 2017)

Any comments on ygrr from hudson?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a solid, reputable, group.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're a great Rescue-used to be a member that was a Volunteer for them that posted sometimes. They haven't been on in a while. 

Here's some info for you that might help-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Very hard to adopt a dog from, very strict rules. I did not qualify because I had children under six and worked 8 hours a day.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar came from Yankee Golden as part of their Turkey rescue initiative. They have been around since 1985 and placed over 5000 dogs. I found them to be very conscientious and invested in their mission and their dogs. Oscar was in pristine condition when we picked him up. Aside from placing domestic animals, they are also bringing goldens in from China and Egypt. I would not hesitate to adopt from them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can view YGRR's adoption requirements here-

https://www.ygrr.org/adopt-a-golden/


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

They are a great rescue. Some complain about them for having very strict adoption policy but YGRR has all the right to do so.The mental & physical health of the dogs they adopt is the most important thing. I wouldn't also adopt a dog to any family which I suspect have little tolerance for some minor behavioural issues or think of putting down any dog without trying every way possible to save their lives.They look for families who consider their dogs as their children. Here we talk about also finances.If a rescue spends money to rescue a dog's life including all major health issues, it's their right to adopt that dog who can equally even better take care of them. They used to rescue GRs from Turkey and they found faboulous families for them.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Looking forward to attending a training with YGGR next week to serve as a volunteer home visitor for central and northern VT. Hope to be able to help place Goldens in loving homes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> Looking forward to attending a training with YGGR next week to serve as a volunteer home visitor for central and northern VT. Hope to be able to help place Goldens in loving homes!


That's great, you'll enjoy doing this. I used to do home checks for a GR Rescue in my area before the Group decided to stop operating.

Thank you for helping YGRR out.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope you enjoyed the event.Long time I haven't been to the forum.Lost one of my dog to to heart tumor,one of our vet deceased who helped us rescue many dogs and now I am struggling with cancer of my other dog.I hope you ll post pictures from the event.It s always uplifting to witness beautiful goldie events.Best fun for you & Oscar


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Had just the best time a YGRR for the home visit training. I will be providing adoption support via family visits for northern and central Vermont. The training was very succinct and helpful and I made some new friends and reconnected with old ones. The place is inspirational. During the kennel tour (they were spotless and really comfortable for the dogs). I said hello to what seemed like 40 Goldens most of whom have just arrived from overseas. The YGRR staff's dedication to the dogs, and their physical and emotional wellbeing is inspirational. I don't know how I would work there as I would connect with each dog and get depressed when they left. Thanks YGRR rescue for all that you do for your favorite dogs!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

It's really tough to home the dogs which you foster. However, YGRR always find fabulous families. Were the 40 dogs all from Egypt & China?? It is a huge number.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> It's really tough to home the dogs which you foster. However, YGRR always find fabulous families. Were the 40 dogs all from Egypt & China?? It is a huge number.


Many of them were from Egypt, China, & Turkey. But there were also a number of domestic Goldens. It was a full house!


----------

